#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Что на самом деле дает практика ЧОД?

## Эделизи

А что дает практика ЧОД? Понимаю, что отречение от "я" и т.д. 

Вот Вам лично, конкретно, что дала: может знаки, может видения, может пустотность осознали? И где практиковали?

Спасибо.

----------


## Дубинин

Ии- эта.. У меня много знакомцев, кто и ретриты в Индии не один раз по всем правилам- в палатке- в походе- того..(Кстати Озер Р. приезжающий- то-же такой ретрит прошёл). Сказать- что они изменились или спокойней- лучше стали (Русские)- не могу.. сидхх так-же вро-де нет)) (переругались там в ретрите)))- типа чистка.. Разве что почти все Тибетским письменным овладели..)))

----------

Жека (01.04.2015), Нико (31.03.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.03.2015), Эделизи (31.03.2015)

----------


## Амир

> А что дает практика ЧОД? Понимаю, что отречение от "я" и т.д. 
> 
> Вот Вам лично, конкретно, что дала: может знаки, может видения, может пустотность осознали? И где практиковали?
> 
> Спасибо.


Практика Чод переводит идею о том что бы отречься от своего "я" в практическую плоскость. Отличие опыта от идеи примерно такое как отличается идея о том, что мы смертны от самого переживания смерти, т.е. информацию накапливать можно, но пока не попробуешь не поймёшь.

----------

Эделизи (31.03.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Практика Чод переводит идею о том что бы отречься от своего "я" в практическую плоскость. Отличие опыта от идеи примерно такое как отличается идея о том, что мы смертны от самого переживания смерти, т.е. информацию накапливать можно, но пока не попробуешь не поймёшь.


Спасибо, отлично сказано.
А Вы практиковали в "страшных" местах? Простите за вопрос.

----------


## Дубинин

> Спасибо, отлично сказано.
> А Вы практиковали в "страшных" местах? Простите за вопрос.


Я-я практиковал. Меня демоны мучили (особливо на ЧОД- ЦОГе). Принесут еду- выпивон- разложат- и воют четыре часа. Тут на меня демоны и нападают (демоны голода, скрюченных ног, посматривания на дев..)- еле живой уходил..))

----------

Pema Sonam (03.04.2015), Алик (31.03.2015), Денис Евгеньев (01.04.2015), Паня (31.03.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.03.2015), Эделизи (31.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

Я сама не практиковала в страшных местах, но мой муж практиковал..... Ничего, выжил).

----------

Эделизи (31.03.2015)

----------


## Aion

Интересно, кто-нибудь напишет, что напрактиковал на вторую тачку?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Эделизи (31.03.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я сама не практиковала в страшных местах, но мой муж практиковал..... Ничего, выжил).


Ну и как он после последнего ретрита (кроме бороды)- изменения есть с умом?

----------


## Нико

> Ну и как он после последнего ретрита (кроме бороды)- изменения есть с умом?


Большие изменения.

----------

Дубинин (31.03.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Большие изменения.


Вишь- на родном-то языке, и с роднёй ламской в десяти поколениях- оно действует..

----------


## Нико

Оно действует, как Богдо-геген Ринпоче, Ананда, мой Гуру и Прибежище, мне всегда и говорил. Я цеплялась к нему: "А разве чод можно практиковать, не отбросив привязанность"? А он всегда отвечал: "Хороший вопрос". "Но, даже если привязанность ещё не отброшена, можно и нужно". "Ибо благословение дакинь".

----------

Эделизи (31.03.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Оно действует, как Богдо-геген Ринпоче, Ананда, мой Гуру и Прибежище, мне всегда и говорил. Я цеплялась к нему: "А разве чод можно практиковать, не отбросив привязанность"? А от всегда отвечал: "Хороший вопрос". "Но, даже если привязанность ещё не отброшена, можно и нужно". "Ибо бллагословение дакинь".


Да помню я, и когда про язык непонятный спрашивал, и про уши- медведем оттоптанные- на четыре сложных мелодии и иное.. ответ один- Дакини разрулят ((

----------


## Амир

> Спасибо, отлично сказано.
> А Вы практиковали в "страшных" местах? Простите за вопрос.


"Сильно страшных" мест не бывает.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

Ага- до первых стиранных подштаников..

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А что дает практика ЧОД? Понимаю, что отречение от "я" и т.д. 
> 
> Вот Вам лично, конкретно, что дала: может знаки, может видения, может пустотность осознали? И где практиковали?
> 
> Спасибо.


На трупах не сидела, на кладбище в том числе, в ганлин не дула и вообще сомневаюсь, что европейский человек кроме Александры Дэвид Неель может что-то адекватное изобразить. Крамольно заявлю, что мне известно, как надо, но мой скептический ум жутко отказывается пользоваться тибетскими атрибутами. Дамару подарила еще лет 10 назад. Слишком обожала его звук :Smilie:  

Прочитав вообще на заре своего буддизма Мачиг полностью утратила страх перед демонами.  По крайне мере в той обстановке, где живу. Раньше даже под кровать боялась заглянуть. Вообще, честно говоря, никто мне настоящих демонов не показал. А омрачения мои и чужие вызваны рядом причин и условий, очень мне трудно поверить, что это демоны шалят.... Обожаю читать тибетские сказки, Падмасамбхаву с Еше Цогьял невероятно обожаю, живо все представляю....но.....

 И посему никак не могу их разглядеть кроме в виде шуток собственного ума. Но на всякий случай всех их люблю. Как голодных детей. Предпочитаю не испытывать это в темном ритрите и на тибетском кладбище, пока окончательно не пойму, что любые формы - это мой ум :Smilie:  А вообще хорошо б оставить все это на ту мою жизнь, в которой смогу говорить с учителем на одном и том же языке, будучи в одной и той же культуре.....

Поэтому меня не слушайте. Я очень плохая ученица. Хотя искренне верю в бохичитту. На дакинь надейся, но лучше самому не плошать. 

Ах да. Практика Чод отречения от "я" мало кому из западных практиков дает, по моим наблюдениям. Я, конечно, не спец, но бесконтрольный ум бросается в глаза даже в бытовых мелочах. Потому как ее порой выполняют для красоты и романтики :Smilie:  Некоторые горе-практики элементарного контроля над собственным умом не имеют. А это - высший пилотаж для продвинутых йогинов. Пусть лучше начнут с 10 благих. И научатся любить самых неприятных, ущербных и противных окружающих людей. А потом уже переходят к ганлинам и кладбищам.

----------

Жека (01.04.2015), Эделизи (31.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да помню я, и когда про язык непонятный спрашивал, и про уши- медведем оттоптанные- на четыре сложных мелодии и иное.. ответ один- Дакини разрулят ((


А тебе никто не запрещал язык учить....

----------


## Дубинин

> А тебе никто не запрещал язык учить....


Да?-ну спасибо. Тукже че, Таши Делек. (я близок уже к спонтанным пониманиям тонких смыслов и намёков?)

----------


## Шавырин

" Хотите практику ЧОД, - лягьте на месяц в ближайшую "дурку" ! " (так я слышал )

----------

Рэлпей (01.04.2015), Эделизи (31.03.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> " Хотите практику ЧОД, - лягьте на месяц в ближайшую "дурку" ! " (так я слышал )


В каком состоянии ложиться, чтобы было аутентично?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Чод, так, как хотелось бы не практикую, но говорят, что Чод - это ваджраянский тонглен. С тонгленом как-то попроще  :Smilie:  Тонглен мне даёт хоть какую-то связь со всеми окружающими, ощущение того, что я им чем-то помогаю, отчего на душе хорошо.

----------

Эделизи (01.04.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В каком состоянии ложиться, чтобы было аутентично?


Пойти на горкладбище по месту жительства, выбрать там в останках берцовую кость(если что, можно местным мужикам на водку дать, найдут такую, я вообще один раз красивую черепушку бесхозную видела) и ходить, гонять ею демонов у метро :Smilie:  Правда, кость могут отобрать, но демонов отобрать, если уж пристали, трудно. Вот и займетесь ими в психушке, если не накачают бякой,и будет прострация и слюни течь.

А так - практика Чод хорошая практика. Сколько можешь ее освоить - надо освоить. Лучше начинать дома :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (01.04.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

> В каком состоянии ложиться, чтобы было аутентично?


Чего не знаю , того не скажу  :Frown:  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Это драгоценная практика, она приводит к полной реализации. Практиковать в пугающем месте очень полезно, сразу становишься скромным и серьезным и вся шелуха слетает, а вера и преданность Трем Драгоценностям увеличиваются многократно.
Если кто-то может практиковать Чод, это очень большая удача для него.

----------

Kit (01.04.2015), Галина_Сур (04.04.2015), Эделизи (01.04.2015)

----------


## ullu

Так же практикам Чод не хорошо говорить о своих достижения в практике и о своем опыте в практике . Это потому что один из демонов.

----------

Kit (01.04.2015), Эделизи (01.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Я помница- в где-то в 97-м всё лето, с девой одной на кладбище ходил, чего-то делать пытались самопальное))по моему тогда- я больше был буддистом, чем когда в центре председательствовал и в "индиях" торчал)))

----------

Нико (01.04.2015), Эделизи (01.04.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ах да. Практика Чод отречения от "я" мало кому из западных практиков дает, по моим наблюдениям.


 На западе на кладбищах тихо и спокойно, а у тибетского религиозного суеверного ума на кладбище много чего происходит, что и нужно пойти и отсечь, у нас просто в другие места и другое отсекать ходить надо для эффективности Чода))

----------

Антончик (01.04.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> На западе на кладбищах тихо и спокойно, а у тибетского религиозного суеверного ума на кладбище много чего происходит, что и нужно пойти и отсечь, у нас просто в другие места и другое отсекать ходить надо для эффективности Чода))


В налоговую с ганглином и дамару? )

----------


## Нико

Практика чод - это уничтожение эго методом подношения своего тела всем живым существам и духам. Довольно любопытное занятие). Реальные практики чод реально практикуют на кладбищах и видят там множество духов.

----------

Эделизи (01.04.2015)

----------


## Рэлпей

> А что дает практика ЧОД? Понимаю, что отречение от "я" и т.д. 
> 
> Вот Вам лично, конкретно, что дала: может знаки, может видения, может пустотность осознали? И где практиковали?
> 
> Спасибо.


Полностью не согласен с наивными шаманистами, последователями Бона или шиваитами, которые маскируются под буддистов.

Ведь...

Практика Чод не-буддийская, а шиваистская, имеет шаманские корни. И таким образом она дает вам полный уход или ввязывание в сансаре. А практики Чод-па автоматически лишают себя Прибежища, как последователи Бона (или шаманизма), шактизма, шиваизма, или будучи последователями учений любой другой религии.

Почему Чод это вдруг шиваизм (?), очень просто для всех, кто не знает есть такое учение Анната, а также Алмазная сутра и множество других сутр. Если сравнить учение Чод с буддийскими сутрами и изучить истоки откуда она взялась, то все становиться ясно - откуда, где и зачем.

----------


## Дубинин

> В налоговую с ганглином и дамару? )


Я когда не по канонам самопалил, то дойдя до подношения себя- я не продолжал- а так и продолжал весь день подносить (идёшь по краю дороги по делу и даёшь себя растерзать демону страха смерти- от проносящегося рядом грузовика, или даёшь растерзать себя взгляду конкурирующего молодого самца- встречного...), крыша правда тряслась и приподнималась капитально))) Но зато и не нытьё по подвалам с дамарами)))

----------

Кузьмич (01.04.2015), Мяснов (02.04.2015), Нико (01.04.2015), Эделизи (01.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Практика Чод не-буддийская, а шиваистская, имеет шаманские корни. И таким образом она дает вам полный уход или ввязывание в сансаре. А практики Чод-па автоматически лишают себя Прибежища, как последователи Бона (или шаманизма), шактизма, шиваизма, или будучи последователями учений любой другой религии.


Знаете что? Из-за Вас забанили моего друга Eternal Jew, из-за ваших подлых писем в личку ему. Не высказывайтесь в этой теме больше, иначе я реально разозлюсь.

----------


## Рэлпей

> " Хотите практику ЧОД, - лягьте на месяц в ближайшую "дурку" ! " (так я слышал )


Думаю ложится не потребуется, так как эта практика имеет неправильную структуру и противоречит сутрам и Дхарме, то это уже неадекватно само по себе отсекать Я, которого вообще нет. Со стороны очень смешно, практиковать шаманизм и выдавать его за буддийскую практику.

----------


## Нико

> Думаю ложится не потребуется, так как эта практика имеет неправильную структуру и противоречит сутрам и Дхарме, то это уже неадекватно само по себе отсекать Я, которого вообще нет. Со стороны очень смешно, практиковать шаманизм и выдавать его за буддийскую практику.


Я повторяю свою просьбу. Не троллить тут. Можно прислушаться, или Вы будете говорить с админами???

----------


## Дубинин

> Я повторяю свою просьбу. Не троллить тут. Можно прислушаться, или Вы будете говорить с админами???


А я уже настучал (хоть и сам не без греха- но этот трол -зело уныл)

----------

Антончик (01.04.2015), Кузьмич (01.04.2015), Нико (01.04.2015), Эделизи (01.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А я уже настучал (хоть и сам не без греха- но этот трол -зело уныл)


И я уже настучала, особенно когда мне в личку пришло сообщение с неприличными словами в адрес буддизма и меня заодно. Ничего личного)))

----------


## Рэлпей

> А я уже настучал (хоть и сам не без греха- но этот трол -зело уныл)


Да я тоже, что поделаешь, угрозы-угрозами, а человека надо уважать за любое мнение не важно какое оно, не все умеют адекватно оценивать. Иногда люди становятся рабами своих негативных эмоций. Стадо опасная вещь, особенно стадо в панике, агрессивное стадо, пассивное стадо. Если ты стадное животное, то о каком отречении может быть речь? О какой практике может быть речь? Если человек не рефликсирует, не наблюдает себя изнутри, игнорирует мнения других?..

 Если человек эмоционален и испытывает гнев, то даже ученые говорят, что это разрушает его изнутри, практика Дхармы предполагает, что мы как-то работаем с эмоциями и их проявлениями.

 Адекватность - это когда мы смотрим на факты, обдумываем их, но не выносим конкретных суждений осуждающих или крайних или опираемся на свои негативные эмоции. Это посыл Махаяны, иногда следует опираться на махаянские принципы.

 О чем это я? Многим может быть незнакома бодхичитта и Махаяна.

----------


## Нико

> Да я тоже, что поделаешь, угрозы-угрозами, а человека надо уважать за любое мнение не важно какое оно, не все умеют адекватно оценивать. Иногда люди становятся рабами своих негативных эмоций. Стадо опасная вещь, особенно стадо в панике, агрессивное стадо, пассивное стадо. Если ты стадное животное, то о каком отречении может быть речь? О какой практике может быть речь? Если человек не рефликсирует, не наблюдает себя изнутри, игнорирует мнения других?..


Идите к Кураеву, вас там могут оценить. Хотя сомнительно.... Загадили тему...

----------


## Дубинин

Забанили. Вот что Чод- чудотворный делает! (доброе слово и пистолет- против просто- доброго слова))

----------

Антончик (01.04.2015), Паня (01.04.2015), Эделизи (01.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Забанили. Вот что Чод- чудотворный делает! (доброе слово и пистолет- против просто- доброго слова))


Теперь можно спокойно поговорить про чод, буддийский, потому что линия преемственности исходит от тибетки Мачиг Лабдрон и её индийского гуру и супруга Падампа Сангье), тоже буддиста, на всякий случай.)))

----------

Дубинин (01.04.2015), Эделизи (01.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Теперь можно спокойно поговорить про чод, буддийский, потому что линия преемственности исходит от тибетки Мачиг Лабдрон и её индийского гуру и супруга Падампа Сангье), тоже буддиста, на всякий случай.)))


Не забывай добавлять- " так известно из писаний- таких-то, и я верю- что так оно и есть..")))

----------


## Нико

> Не забывай добавлять- " так известно из писаний- таких-то, и я верю- что так оно и есть..")))


http://www.labirint.ru/books/228392/

Я не виновата, что там отсутствует)))

----------

Дубинин (01.04.2015), Эделизи (01.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Кстати прочитав "отсекая надежду и.." я насколько был очарован Чод-ом, настолько потом разочарован реальным..))

----------


## Нико

> Кстати прочитав "отсекая надежду и.." я насколько был очарован Чод-ом, настолько потом разочарован реальным..))


А ты хоть эту книгу читал, на которую ссылка дадена?

----------


## Дубинин

> А ты хоть эту книгу читал, на которую ссылка дадена?


Нет вроде (тогда я уже разочарован был)). Я ей только в центре вроде торговал- но не читал.

----------


## Рэлпей

> Теперь можно спокойно поговорить про чод, буддийский, потому что линия преемственности исходит от тибетки Мачиг Лабдрон и её индийского гуру и супруга Падампа Сангье), тоже буддиста, на всякий случай.)))


Соглашусь со всем и сразу. И снимаю все претензии все и сразу.

 Но только следует прояснить такие вещи... К какой традиции или линии преемственности относился Падампа? Известно, что он был шиваит или боновец.

Где и в каком месте в сутрах будда учил шаманизму, или бону или Чоду? 

Ответ мой - нигде и никогда...

Далее, что касается Будды, Будда не учил в сутрах шаманским ритуалам или игре на барабанах у костра, скорее смотрим сутры и видим другое, отностительно браминов, убиства животных, поддержания костра, ритуалов, гаданий и астрологии. 

Что касается Чода и всего такого шаманско-шиваистского  прошу еще раз ознакомиться с такими базовыми буддийскими учениями Дхармы, которые характеризуют общее буддийское учение для всех традиций и школ как: 4 Печати Дхармы и анната. 

Пропаганда не-буддийских идей - это плохая карма. Ничего личного, пжл.

----------


## Нико

> Соглашусь со всем и сразу. И снимаю все претензии все и сразу.
> 
>  Но только следует прояснить такие вещи... К какой традиции или линии преемственности относился Падампа? Известно, что он был шиваит или боновец.
> 
> Где и в каком месте в сутрах будда учил шаманизму или бону или Чоду? 
> 
> Далее, что касается Будды, Будда не учил в сутрах шаманским ритуалам или игре на барабанах у костра, скорее смотрим сутры и видим другое, отностительно браминов, убиства животных, поддержания костра, ритуалов, гаданий и астрологии. 
> 
> Что касается Чода и всего такого шаманско-шиваистского  прошу еще раз ознакомиться с такими базовыми буддийскими учениями Дхармы, которые характеризуют общее буддийское учение для всех традиций и школ как: 4 Печати Дхармы и анната. 
> ...


Вас разве не забанили???? Или на БФ произошёл сбой?

----------


## Рэлпей

> Кстати прочитав "отсекая надежду и.." я насколько был очарован Чод-ом, настолько потом разочарован реальным..))


Мара тоже пытался очаровать Будду Шакьямуни подослав к нему своих сестер, с ним не прошло, а с вами? Давайте быть честными.

----------


## Рэлпей

> Вас разве не забанили???? Или на БФ произошёл сбой?


Давайте по-существу и без флуда и пруфа со спамом, без эмоций и личных оценок, адекватно и без эмоций, манипулирования над администраторами, угроз и на позитиве - или вы отвечаете или мы с вами не общаемся.

----------


## Нико

> Давайте по-существу и без флуда и пруфа со спамом, без эмоций и личных оценок, адекватно и без эмоций - или вы отвечаете или мы с вами не общаемся.





> Рэлпей заблокирован за флуд


Это было от Ershа.

----------


## Нико

> Нет вроде (тогда я уже разочарован был)). Я ей только в центре вроде торговал- но не читал.


Ты не мог ей торговать в центре. Она была издана в 2008 году).

----------

Дубинин (01.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Это было от Ershа.


Вот что значит- лениться- контрольный- в голову..))

----------


## Нико

> Вот что значит- лениться- контрольный- в голову..))


Всё выяснено, он заблокирован, просто сообщения старые приходили).

----------

Дубинин (01.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Кстати прочитав "отсекая надежду и.." я насколько был очарован Чод-ом, настолько потом разочарован реальным..))


А почему ты разочарован "реальным"?

----------


## Дубинин

Лама не мой, Чод не мой.. не живут кроты в неволе- волю любит, крот свободный...

----------


## Нико

> Лама не мой, Чод не мой.. не живут кроты в неволе- волю любит, крот свободный...


Чод - это неволя, что ли?

----------


## Дубинин

> Чод - это неволя, что ли?


Ещё какая, как и все тантро-дела- шаг в сторону- дадзыбао на лоб : "эзотерик"- и расстрел.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> В налоговую с ганглином и дамару? )


Чод же это не просто выполнение конкретной садханы. А вот поведение применять можно и в налоговую и в другие "страшные" места. Страхи есть у всех, значит и Чод любому будет полезен, главное понять о чем этот метод, а не смотреть чисто на ритуальную сторону. Единственное, что это все-таки Ваджраяна, потому устойчивая опора на йидама должна быть, чтоб шифер не рвало.

----------

Эделизи (01.04.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

> Думаю ложится не потребуется, так как эта практика имеет неправильную структуру и противоречит сутрам и Дхарме, то это уже неадекватно само по себе отсекать Я, которого вообще нет. Со стороны очень смешно, практиковать шаманизм и выдавать его за буддийскую практику.


У Вас нет " Я" ?

Соболезную.

(Вам)  :Frown:

----------

Антончик (01.04.2015), Эделизи (01.04.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> " Хотите практику ЧОД, - лягьте на месяц в ближайшую "дурку" ! " (так я слышал )


отсекать там надежду и страх направо и налево? )

----------


## Дубинин

> А почему ты разочарован "реальным"?


Потому-что я не увидел- что полученный Чод, хоть как-то на меня действует, в отличии от моего- самопального Чод-а- по прочтении книжки- когда я не знал- что вообще нужны какие-то передачи))), и я не увидел- что он действует на русскоговорящих- как-то положительно, и я не разглядел качеств ламы- мною желанных- приобретаемых его Чод-ом.(так развёрнутей)) (и вообще- забронзовелые тантры- с выверенными стихами и мелодиями- это для меня...бее))))

----------


## Антончик

> Так же практикам Чод не хорошо говорить о своих достижения в практике и о своем опыте в практике . Это потому что один из демонов.


это вроде любым практикам так )

----------


## Шавырин

> отсекать там надежду и страх направо и налево? )


"Там" не был , за "право" - "лево" не скажу  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Эделизи

Вот интересно, русским практикам ЧОДа тибетские демоны видятся, или родные черти?

----------

Кузьмич (01.04.2015), Шавырин (01.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот интересно, русским практикам ЧОДа тибетские демоны видятся, или родные черти?


Смотря что понимать под "родными"чертями).

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот интересно, русским практикам ЧОДа тибетские демоны видятся, или родные черти?


Тут ведь как? Если не было таланта их видеть до ЧОДа, то после, после нудных комментариев, и многочасовых песнопений на непонятном языке- с подстрочником, пытаясь попасть в мелодию, и стуча в ритм в дамару.. и вовсе сей талант атрофируется за "неприминимостью"))

----------

Эделизи (01.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Класный мульт - буддейский.

----------

Мяснов (02.04.2015), Эделизи (01.04.2015), Эдельвейс (01.04.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Смотря что понимать под "родными"чертями).


Ну из детства. Классический черт, например, в "Вечерах на хуторе близ диканьки".

----------

Шавырин (01.04.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> многочасовых песнопений на непонятном языке- с подстрочником, пытаясь попасть в мелодию, и стуча в ритм в дамару.. и вовсе сей талант атрофируется за "неприминимостью"))


Но у кого-то входит в автоматизм же. Это, простите, как на фортепианах играть. Вершины освоишь, когда уже о мелодии, о подстрочнике и прочем не думаешь.

----------


## Дубинин

> Но у кого-то входит в автоматизм же. Это, простите, как на фортепианах играть. Вершины освоишь, когда уже о мелодии, о подстрочнике и прочем не думаешь.


Ну мелодию да- конечно.. и если только уповать на благословления Дакинь.. ))  Ну вы представте петь: "в мавзолее мёртвый сталин с лениным переродившись в упырей- глаза вращая.."- такое пение, приведёт к чему-то, ибо затронет родным языком- огромный пласт актуального фольклора и знаний.. А тибетские- развлекалки - только от переутомления приведут к видениям..))

----------

Поляков (01.04.2015), Эделизи (01.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Это ещё не считая того, что сих демонов (которых бы по взрослому лама должен был-бы указать лично вам -как ваши проявления -во вне), нужно кормить не просто собой- а блаженством - переработанных ваших тела и эмоций- в союз самадхи и реальности.. и тем удовлетворять пришельцев не в холостую а пытаясь освободить)))

----------

Эделизи (01.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну из детства. Классический черт, например, в "Вечерах на хуторе близ диканьки".


Нет. Они, черти эти, или демоны, по-другому немного выглядят!

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет. Они, черти эти, или демоны, по-другому немного выглядят!


Личный опыт, или рассказал кто? (мы же тут про личный опыт договорились.. неужели?...)

----------

Шавырин (01.04.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ну из детства. Классический черт, например, в "Вечерах на хуторе близ диканьки".


"Классический" чорт - как-то несерьезно, а вот Вий - пойдет, кажется.

----------

Эделизи (01.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Да- чёрт в подаче Милляра не серьёзно ((

----------


## Эделизи

Самое страшное что я видела в детстве в кино - это отрубленные руки ( В "Детях капитана Гранта", по-моему). Еще и дома была одна... Все черти и Вии даже рядом не стояли.

----------


## Дубинин

> Самое страшное что я видела в детстве в кино - это отрубленные руки ( В "Детях капитана Гранта", по-моему). Еще и дома была одна... Все черти и Вии даже рядом не стояли.


о нет я не негоро, я себастьян перейра- компаньён великого альвица- торговца чёрным деревом.. руки в цепях вроде в 15- летнем капитане были?

----------

Эделизи (01.04.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> о нет я не негоро, я себастьян перейра- компаньён великого альвица- торговца чёрным деревом.. руки в цепях вроде в 15- летнем капитане были?


Все верно. В пятнадцатилетнем капитане.

----------

Дубинин (01.04.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Вот интересно, русским практикам ЧОДа тибетские демоны видятся, или родные черти?


Ничего там не видится )))   :Big Grin:

----------

Эделизи (02.04.2015)

----------


## ullu

> это вроде любым практикам так )


Ага

----------


## Нико

> Личный опыт, или рассказал кто? (мы же тут про личный опыт договорились.. неужели?...)


Ну, рассказали довольно подробно, да. Во всяком случае, они не с рогами и хвостами).

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну, рассказали довольно подробно, да. Во всяком случае, они не с рогами и хвостами).


Плавали- знаем.

----------


## Нико

> Плавали- знаем.


Значит, хотя бы в мир духов ты веришь))). А то все, мол, шесть миров, как доказать!))))

----------


## Дубинин

> Значит, хотя бы в мир духов ты веришь))). А то все, мол, шесть миров, как доказать!))))


Веришь и видишь- как известно вещи не взаимо- обязательные..

----------


## Нико

> Веришь и видишь- как известно вещи не взаимо- обязательные..


Ты думаешь, это простые глюки?

----------


## Дубинин

> Ты думаешь, это простые глюки?


Если я напишу- что я думаю- то потеряю лицо у риалистов, и не приобрету у верунистов- да и объяснить сложно..

----------


## Нико

> Если я напишу- что я думаю- то потеряю лицо у риалистов, и не приобрету у верунистов- да и объяснить сложно..


Вот именно, что объяснить некоторые вещи сложно, даже если сам получил переживание... Оно вроде не глюк, но, с другой стороны, нам же нужны фото-видео доказательства стаи летающих в небе ёгинов. Иначе не поверим же!)))

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот именно, что объяснить некоторые вещи сложно, даже если сам получил переживание... Оно вроде не глюк, но, с другой стороны, нам же нужны фото-видео доказательства стаи летающих в небе ёгинов. Иначе не поверим же!)))


Да-да, тем не менее это не отменяет у меня брезгливость к окаменевшим (тантрам- шмантрам)- в ущерб чему-то реальному-живому)))

----------


## Нико

> Да-да, тем не менее это не отменяет у меня брезгливость к окаменевшим (тантрам- шмантрам)- в ущерб чему-то реальному-живому)))


"Реально живое" на каждом шагу встречается. Надо пользоваться моментом!

----------


## Дубинин

> "Реально живое" на каждом шагу встречается. Надо пользоваться моментом!


Всё ещё надеешься что кто- то, что то дорозъяснит и доскажет и "щетина превратиться в золото"- ну- ну.. Много-же терпения у дев, они в школе за пустую оценку например- могут заучивать десятки формул- и ничего - мозг не взрывается)))

----------


## Нико

> Всё ещё надеешься что кто- то, что то дорозъяснит и доскажет и "щетина превратиться в золото"- ну- ну.. Много-же терпения у дев, они в школе за пустую оценку например- могут заучивать десятки формул- и ничего - мозг не взрывается)))


Мне уже "доразъяснять" ничего не требуется. Осталось стаю ёгинов в небе глянуть - и можно умирать спокойно!)

----------


## Дубинин

> Мне уже "доразъяснять" ничего не требуется. Осталось стаю ёгинов в небе глянуть - и можно умирать спокойно!)


Средство для смотрения кажется на Баксу- продавали в Дхарамсале )))

----------


## Нико

> Средство для смотрения кажется на Баксу- продавали в Дхарамсале )))


Не знаю, а что за средство?

----------


## Дубинин

> Не знаю, а что за средство?


Первейшее магическое средство- гашиш.

----------


## Нико

> Первейшее магическое средство- гашиш.


Не знаю, не пробовала.

----------


## Дубинин

В Варанаси легально- в храмах-для тантриков продают. И если учесть, что все ноги тантры из одих и тех-же мест (с последующим разбиранием "откровенцев"- по конфессиям))- то количество йогинов в небе- вполне может соответствовать урожайности некоторых растений, в регионе))

----------


## Нико

> В варанаси легально- в храмах-для тантриков продают. И если учесть, что все ноги тантры из одих и тех-же мест (с последующим разбиранием "откровенцев"- по конфессиям))- то количество йогинов в небе- вполне может соответствовать урожайности некоторых растений, в регионе))


Вполне может. Поражаюсь твоей осведомлённости))).

----------


## Дубинин

Прикольный текст.

----------

Shus (02.04.2015), Крымский (02.04.2015)

----------


## Shus

Шиваитский косяк для дам - не изящно.
Сама-то - Бханг- ласси. 
Вот и рецепт:
*Bhang Lassi*
Ingredients:
-7g Ground Cannabis ( we Prefer Bruce Banner)
-1 cup water
-2 cups warm whole milk
-1 tablespoon coconut milk
-1/2 cup sugar
-1 tablespoon ground almonds
-pinch of garam masala
-1/2 teaspoon grenadineDirections:
In a medium size double boiler add cannabis, milk , water, coconut milk, grenadine and allow
mixture to come to 185ºF. Once mixture has reached ideal temperature you want to strain off the vegetation
through a cheese cloth or refined colander. Add ground almonds, sugar, garam masala and stir until mixture
has fully combined. Allow for mixture to cool and store in refrigerator.
Recipe Yields:3 Servings 
Suggested Dose: 8oz cup

----------

Дубинин (02.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Такой Ласси бесполезен в плане просветления- ибо ингредиенты мудрости- токмо жирами -при нагревании извлекаются- или спиртами))

----------

Shus (02.04.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Если я напишу- что я думаю- то потеряю лицо у риалистов, и не приобрету у верунистов- да и объяснить сложно..


Блин, а хотелось бы послушать, между прочим!  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Блин, а хотелось бы послушать, между прочим!


Не не готов выворачиваться, может позже. Площадка хорошая- для шалостей. А иначе здесь как раньше- не возможно будет прибывать.))

----------

Крымский (02.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Прикольный текст.





> Если мы с вами заглянем на какой-нибудь семинар по духовному росту, то увидим странную картину. Половина участвующих –это изможденные дамы среднего возраста с печальными глазами, которые не едят мяса и не занимаются сексом.


Это не про нас! Мы мясоеды и нимфоманки!!!

----------

Эделизи (03.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Это не про нас! Мы мясоеды и нимфоманки!!!


Ага-ага.. А кто пытался вегетарианить и прочее блюл..- по вдохновению?

----------


## Нико

> Ага-ага.. А кто пытался вегетарианить и прочее блюл..- по вдохновению?


Ты лучше про практику чод тут поподробнее расскажи.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ты лучше про практику чод тут поподробнее расскажи.


Да я-же рассказал- подробно: "приии-ходи-те все скоре-е стук-стук- стук.. са-май-злобный-и не-о-чень стук-стук- стук..." ну и:  "ну когда-же это кончиться? -а-а-а!!" (краткое содержание практики под домару..)

----------


## Морис

> Вот интересно, русским практикам ЧОДа тибетские демоны видятся, или родные черти?


А смысл в изменённых состояниях сознания, во всяких переживаниях и видениях? Главнее ведь: "Пусть мудрец очистит от скверны свой ум. Ибо ум того, кто не спешит делать добро, находит удовольствие в зле...Неделание зла, достижение добра, очищение своего ума, вот учение просветленных" (Дхаммапада).
Стивен Бэчелор писал, что ему никакой пользы не принесли тибетские практики, они его обременяли, тогда как практика випассаны, которую он практиковал по гоенковской системе, давали свои реальные результаты, нежели визуализации себя в образе 16-летней менструирующей Ваджрайогини.

----------

Эделизи (03.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> А смысл в изменённых состояниях сознания, во всяких переживаниях и видениях? Главнее ведь: "Пусть мудрец очистит от скверны свой ум. Ибо ум того, кто не спешит делать добро, находит удовольствие в зле...Неделание зла, достижение добра, очищение своего ума, вот учение просветленных" (Дхаммапада).
> Стивен Бэчелор писал, что ему никакой пользы не принесли тибетские практики, они его обременяли, тогда как практика випассаны, которую он практиковал по гоенковской системе, давали свои реальные результаты, нежели визуализации себя в образе 16-летней менструирующей Ваджрайогини.


Вы-же про алтарь беспокоились- с гневными божествами, и пр.. А тут вдруг "менструирующая" не устраивает? Вы часом не тот-самый- кого уже два раза подряд забанили? С новым лицом?

----------


## Морис

> Вы-же про алтарь беспокоились- с гневными божествами, и пр.. А тут вдруг "менструирующая" не устраивает? Вы часом не тот-самый- кого уже два раза подряд забанили? С новым лицом?


Я просто интересовался тогда, здесь многие меняли свои взгляды на традицию. Потом вы меня путаете, я не участник Рилпэй, а что касается заявления Рилпэя о корнях чода в шиваизме, то по крайней мере в этом документальном фильме шиваитский йогин совершает чод:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dej1Onw6yhA

----------


## Кузьмич

> Самое страшное что я видела в детстве в кино - это отрубленные руки ( В "Детях капитана Гранта", по-моему). Еще и дома была одна... Все черти и Вии даже рядом не стояли.


"Крабат-ученик колдуна" - чешский мультфильм. В пятницу показали "В гостях у сказки" - в понедельник с утра даже не повторяли... Сильно задел.

----------

Нико (03.04.2015), Шавырин (04.04.2015), Эделизи (03.04.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

А чего столько про "чертиков"? Страхи то это болезнь/смерть близких, страх за свое здоровье/жизнь, утрата материальных/не материальных ценностей, страх чего-то не получить или не достичь. Еще есть надежды на "счастливое" будущее.

----------

Эделизи (03.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> А чего столько про "чертиков"? Страхи то это болезнь/смерть близких, страх за свое здоровье/жизнь, утрата материальных/не материальных ценностей, страх чего-то не получить или не достичь. Еще есть надежды на "счастливое" будущее.


В том и гениальная задумка- бьющая точно в цель, Но! сообразуясь с тем местом и временем. Пережить себя набором демонов и дать этому набору само-нажраться с "блаженством и пресечением" и разойтись -не повторяя сбор-пребывая в самадхе и пресечении и так много раз- много лет- круто.. Но это-как правило, либо для не высоких лам или мирян того времени ( в гелуге Чодом - вроде "побрезговали")). А люди того времени - не то что про скандхи- дхаммы не знали- читать не умели- так-что "спивать писню"- самое то. Да и ламы в своих занесённых снегом по 8 месяцев монастырях- знали только тексты- что им их Бог послал- когда-то)), да и то не обязательно. Зато с детства каждый тибетец рос в сонме нечисти - и со всеми за руку- разве что не здоровался...

----------

Shus (03.04.2015), Эделизи (03.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> "Крабат-ученик колдуна" - чешский мультфильм. В пятницу показали "В гостях у сказки" - в понедельник с утра даже не повторяли... Сильно задел.


Знатный мульт- первый раз посмотрел. Но ребёнком, я бы был разочарован в том, что в конце- колдунские навыки у всех исчезли. А сейчас я (посмотрев много америкаских страшилок)- не увидел оптимистичного: как из дыма сгоревшего колдуна появляется раскатистое "ах ха-ха-ха.. Я ещё вернусь!.."))

----------

Нико (03.04.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Пережить себя набором демонов и дать этому набору само-нажраться... так-что "спивать писню"- самое то.


 Слабо понимаю про что это. Не встречал такой Чод. С которым встречался переживают себя йидамом и кормят собственным сансарным существованием, преображенным по потребностям, и не обязательно демонов. Если в уме есть, что какие-то демоны что-то хотят, то нужно и им конечно поднести. Но и без демонюг можно много чего найти, например злую соседку, которая норовит ментов натравить, или злой гопник с соседнего двора. Да и петь не обязательно. Садханы не статичны, они все работают с собственным состоянием практикующего, в котором всегда можно найти с чем работать.

----------


## Нико

> Да и петь не обязательно.


Богдо-геген Ринпоче говаривал, что если не петь, это уже будет не чод, а ламрим).

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Богдо-геген Ринпоче говаривал, что если не петь, это уже будет не чод, а ламрим).


Если научить садхане, в которой нужно петь, и не петь ее, то конечно это будет что-то не то.

----------


## Дубинин

> Слабо понимаю про что это. Не встречал такой Чод. С которым встречался переживают себя йидамом и кормят собственным сансарным существованием, преображенным по потребностям, и не обязательно демонов. Если в уме есть, что какие-то демоны что-то хотят, то нужно и им конечно поднести. Но и без демонюг можно много чего найти, например злую соседку, которая норовит ментов натравить, или злой гопник с соседнего двора. Да и петь не обязательно. Садханы не статичны, они все работают с собственным состоянием практикующего, в котором всегда можно найти с чем работать.


Про Чод я написал- ровно-то-же (Идам= Самадхи+ Пресечение). А про петь- не петь?-  в том и засада, в традиции преподанной мне, только петь- только правильная мелодия- вплоть до ноты, правильные ленты и хвосты на дамару, правильные движения,- правильный язык. Вами описанные вольности- там не прокатят..

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну из детства. Классический черт, например, в "Вечерах на хуторе близ диканьки".


настоящие демоны не имеют формы :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

С детства странные виденья, плотною стоят стеною,  тварей странных гнездовища, духи, демоны, и стены.
Доктор мне ответил быстро-  это мозга порожденья, обделённого спиралькой (вроде ДНКой дразнился).
Если в ДНК-е всё дело? -(доктора спросил я в среду), отчего тогда все твари вызывают раздраженье- у людей вполне реальных?
Хмыкнул доктор и растаял.Я до сих времён не понял- что ответить мне пытался..(((

----------

Эделизи (06.04.2015)

----------

